# what to do with british coins?



## Gerrard (11 Apr 2010)

I recently went on holidays to Scotland and have a good few coins let over but I thought my local credit union would exchange but they wont.  Any ideas what I could do with these coins? Is it true I could pay for stuff in tescos with sterling? I have about €30 in coins


----------



## bond-007 (11 Apr 2010)

Save them for the next trip to the UK. 

Shops here will not accept them and certainly Tesco will not accept them.


----------



## Chocks away (12 Apr 2010)

Cross border shopping?


----------



## helllohello (13 Apr 2010)

sainsburys in newry now has one of those lovely machines at the door that takes your coins.  i have looked at it but could not see the rate of commission charged.
if you do visit newry sainsburys, save some of the coins for parking - new system is now in operation and the queue to pay for parking is crazy.


----------

